

Ask HN: Where to look for a manufacturer? - 404error

A friend of mine has an idea for a very simple product, but is completely clueless about where to start looking for a manufacturer. I have no experience in this field so I am as clueless as he is. Can anyone offer any insights or past experiences?<p>Thank you everyone in advance.
======
retroafroman
If you find suppliers of similar products on Alibaba, it's very likely that
they will be able to manufacture something to your specs. There's quite a
learning curve involved with outsourcing manufacturing. ThomasNet is another
option.

~~~
404error
Thank you.

------
orangethirty
What type of product?

~~~
404error
Wax strips...

